# When do Apple Snails show adult colour?



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

I've managed somehow, well the snails did to breed a number of baby apple snails. I did have a Blue Snail, a Golden snail and a Pearly White one. The only survivor out of the first batch is pea sized now & has a blue body with an odd greeny coloured shell, the second batch are sesame seed sized & appear to be mostly white so far. I'm just wondering at what stage do they show their 'true colours'. My Blue Snail unfortunately died.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You'll generally know when they are just smaller than pea size actually. They don't morph into other colors as they get older. The hardest ones to tell would be the wild types.


----------



## Justine (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I'm thinking that the Golden snail and the Blue snail were responsible for the blue bodied snail with the greeny coloured shell and the White & the Golden for the other ones. I know the Golden one is the female. I have quite a few! The aquatics shop I use said they'd take my surplus..The Golden one is quite old & battered looking tho so I might keep a few. They are sort of cute looking.


----------

